

Why you should quit your job and travel now - rpicard
https://medium.com/better-humans/3d7cbcc59cc3

======
xfour
What do you do when you get back?

I've done this (twice) but unless you travel with the intent of working
remotely, you eventually have to make money, right?

That's the whole point of the super-wealthy they can afford to never work, so
they get to live a permanent life of leisure.

------
rpicard
I thought this was a pretty interesting article. I'm not sure how interested I
am in traveling myself, but I do enjoy reading about it.

